# To squirrel hunt or not to squirrel hunt?



## the jona (Jun 22, 2010)

I've been thinking lately, while grouse hunting and missing shots left and right to the dismay of my dog waylon:nono::nono:, should i get back into squirrel hunting. I remember hunting them when I was just old enough to hunt and remember them tasting pretty good. All I need is to hear a good recipe to get me back out there with the 22 and scope and knockin 'em outta the trees, so lets hear it!


----------



## 19rabbit52 (Jul 15, 2007)

No fancy recipe but here's the way I prepare them. I mix half and half corn meal and white flour, add a little salt and pepper and a dash of ground sage (play with the sage a little and remember a little goes a long ways as far as flavor). Roll cut up squirrel in this mixture and fry in an iron skillet. Squirrel doesn't have to be cooked clear through just browned the way you like. Slice an onion into slices about 1/4 inch thick and place in the bottom of crock pot, put in 1 inch of water and fill with squirrel. I cook a couple hours on high then about 4 hours on low. Your breading will get a little soft but you can suck the meat off the bones and is it ever good. Good luck. Oh yea, one thing that I found works on Grouse is "point and shoot" don't aim. Lots of practice on the pointing with an empty gun.


----------

